# Looks like Mr. Albino has been getting it on with the locals...



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

It all started with an elusive white buck that has been spotted around the properties I hunt. He is at least 6 years old now but it looks like he has been doing other things besides hiding from me. This was take this morning (09.12). What a great pic!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

That's awesome. What a great picture


----------



## Roadkil (Mar 11, 2011)

Great picture. 

There is one(a doe) in Clermont County that has been getting a ton of attention. So much so the property owner has placed no trespassing signs up and down the property line. Locals still pull off the road to take pictures and gawk at it. 

Im sure someone has plans for it soon.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Those white deer are really beautiful animals. Nice pics.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't let markfish see it.........


----------

